# Relocation Scrubbie cage.



## imported_Varanus (Jun 10, 2011)

Here's the carcase for the relocation Scrubbie I picked up earlier this year. It's 2100mm (L) x 900MM (H and W). I chose 30mm pine as it's a little colder in Armidale than Cairns! I'll post updates as it nears completion, if anyone's interested.


----------



## Mr.James (Jun 10, 2011)

How old is the scrubby? Look forward to seeing the final pics!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jun 10, 2011)

Your guess is as good as mine, Mr Boyd. It's approx 2.5 metres at 2.9 kg, if that's any indication. Good appetite, though and nice disposition.... so far! I'll be sure to get a few of the new inhabitant as well.


----------



## pharskie (Jun 10, 2011)

building a 1800x1000x650 for my pair of coastals. looking forward too seeing how you set yours up. im putting a bird hide in the roof of mine in the cold end so i can mount a light to the bottom of it and it becomes a duel functioning, night basking spot and heated hide. Fantastic idear i think, any comments anyone?


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jun 10, 2011)

Very nice. I like the wood, looks good. I want to see the inhabitant ASAP please. Yes- do post updates as well.
Good idea pharskie!


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jun 10, 2011)

sweet i will keep watching, looks like he will be happy there 


> building a 1800x1000x650 for my pair of coastals.


lol 650mm eh , restricted by the width of ya door eh im in the same boat


----------



## andysnakes (Jun 10, 2011)

please dont flame me as im delicate... but thats a pretty small cage for a scrubbie of that size. 900mm high is nothing. it should be a 2.5 m all round enclosure


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jun 10, 2011)

im thinking its a transport enclosure not a keeping enclosure?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm not a flamer! This will be it's permanent enclosure, unless we move to FNQ, then an aviary style cage will be on the cards. Room sized enclosures are very hard to heat in cool climates and I can never replicate wild conditions in captivity (no 40 metre trees with butressed roots available). This sized enclosure should make maintenance easier and can maintain an optimal thermal gradient. ATM, it's in a quarantine cage of 4x2x2and is feeding on everything offered, putting on weight and becoming alot more relaxed around people/ handling in general.


----------



## -Peter (Jun 11, 2011)

Mine lives in a box 500x350x450mm, @4+ metres is this too small? The rest of the enclosure is far larger but it doesn't use it much.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jun 11, 2011)

The two I have seem much the same. My juvie from this season has a 4x2x2 and spends the vast majority of his time in a 100mmx150mm hide or curled up on the branch just above it! I've always wondered how applicable that oft mentioned formula of 1xlength of snake, 1/2 width of snake, 1/2 height of snake really is?! To my mind, maintaining a suitable thermal gradient is more important, at least where most snakes are concerned.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jul 23, 2011)

Finally finnished! I'm happy with the end result, a combination of usable habitat and the KISS principal. I'm yet to introduce the Scrubbie as it's in shed ATM (and a large water container), but here's a few pics of IT. I assumed it is an adult, but already two shed cycles (and counting) in a few months! as you can see, even though in shed and vulnerable, it still chooses to bask out in the open.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks good mate. A very nice job.


----------



## Renenet (Jul 23, 2011)

Good job with the enclosure and the very pretty scrubbie. He/she looks very healthy now. I'm so pleased you got to keep him.


----------



## Varanus1 (Jul 23, 2011)

Great cage IV  He'll last ages and do great in there, don't worry...to all those knockers of the enclsoure size, this cage is even bigger than what many scrubby owners (and well respected herpers at that) offer these snakes, I can tell you. 

Just something to think about though - the heat panel (I'm assuming that's what it is?) in there - is there any way he can get up behind that, in between the panel and the roof? If he can, then be guaranteed he will  Scrubbies are champion climbers, and although there could be a risk of a burn should he wedge himself up there, I'd be more frustrated if I had to try and pull him out of that tight space haha.

Cheers,
Trent.


----------



## kr0nick (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey vanaras where did you get your wood from and also what size is it I work at a pine process that joins that pieces that way were they like a board or single Thin pieces? Also did you seal before use


----------



## grizz (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks the goods IV and a good story all round with this one. solid looking enclosure, I bet you know it when you grab a hold of it to move it.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words everyone, much appreciated! Hope some may find it useful for future reference.

Thanks for the heads up Trent, I completely overlooked this to be honest. I'll have to run some angles around the perimeter of the panel as it's sure to test any weakness. I've had to seal those computer ports with silicon already, as I placed the Scrubbie in there once while cleaning his temporary cage and he pushed the ports completely out and was heading for the rafters, in less than 10 mins!!

Grizz, are you offering to give me a hand?!

krOnick, wood from Bunnings, each panel is 2100 x 900 x 30, all sealed with 3 coats of "Aquaclear Satin Acrylic".


----------



## grizz (Jul 23, 2011)

I would mate but after the move it's a bit far. Would have to make the trip worth while and go find some New England herps!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jul 23, 2011)

That's a given!!


----------



## Kenno (Jul 24, 2011)

Great stuff Richard! Really like the wood you've used for the shell of the enclosure.


----------



## hurcorh (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks Great! just curious, what brand heat panel are you using? are they pricey?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jul 25, 2011)

This is a 320W "Heatstar" panel made by "Thermofilm" in Melbourne. The wattage sounds huge, I know, but I've used similar units with Lacies for a few years and, connected to a Pulse Proportional Thermostat, they're very economical (and work really well). Surface temps are 80C and less than 40c from the back of the panel, so safe to use with wooden enclosures. $250 all up, including delivery to Northern NSW.


----------

